# Room Treatment Help



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

First let me say that I like the way my room sounds now but, I think it would sound better if I could just get the bass tighter... I am new to acoustics and measurement so I will need some help!!! I have a M-Audio Mobile Pre, Windows OS on my laptop, Behringer ECM8000 Mic, and a Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter. I tried to calibrate the soundcard don't know if I got it right are not, also took a measurement don't know if it's right.
I need some help in understanding the measurement and reading process...

Jay


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure if the measurements are accurate or not. Scale is showing that you have 14db - though the plots don't look unreasonable. Can you scale back the X axis to show just 20-400Hz and also scroll the Y axis to show down to approx 45db below the average peak level - in your case the bottom would be at around 85-90db.

The decay time is absolutely too long as would be expected with no treatment in the room.

Bryan


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is the newest one. See the first post for the current graphs.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

OK. Same basic issues - generally low bass level below 80Hz, long decay times, a few response issue - primarily nulls.

Bryan


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you be more specific or point out exactly where so I know what to look for? I want to learn how to read the graphs...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Average level is showing between 110 and 120 db. Below 80 it's generally low.

Any time you see wide dips in response, that means there are multiple things going on or generally low level. Narrow steep dips are generally one thing and may or may not be modal in nature.

The decay time I can't really say HOW much to long it is as you've not provided the room dimensions

Bryan


----------



## Macattack (Mar 20, 2013)

Are you using the generic mic calibration for your mic? I only ask as perhaps that explains why you hear okay sound but your measurements suggest weak bass. From my own experience, my rooom would really sound bright with that type of response.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I am using the Behringer ECM 8000 without any calibration except my soundcard. I have edited my first post to show the current graphs. Please have a look.


----------



## Macattack (Mar 20, 2013)

You should download and use the calibration for that mic. You can also send it away and get a calibration file specific to your mic. I didn't however.

Go to the REW section for the calibration file for the mic


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Macattack said:


> You should download and use the calibration for that mic. You can also send it away and get a calibration file specific to your mic. I didn't however.
> 
> Go to the REW section for the calibration file for the mic


Ok I got the mic cal. file downloaded tomorrow or Monday I will make new measurements, thanks. Do you really think having the mic calibrated is going to make that much of a difference in the overall measurements???


----------



## Kyhl (Dec 15, 2012)

Curious, do you need to do a new measurement or can you add the calibration file to the existing measurements?

I know my wife gets sick of hearing frequency sweeps faster than I do. Might save you a sweep or two if it is possible to add the calebration to an existing measurement.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

From what I read and as I understand it no, you have to take new measuements.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

New measurements taken today.


----------



## Macattack (Mar 20, 2013)

jcmusic said:


> New measurements taken today.


Now you need someone who actually understands what they mean. Where do stand now?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Still the same basic issues - long decay time down low, null about the xover frequency, generally low sub level.


----------

